# how do you pronounce Bucephalandra?



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I heard of bu-kay-phalandra, bu-cepha-landra and bu-kaypha-landra. I started hearing people call them bu-kay at first, then bu-cepha-landra. I call it buce-phalandra lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69EeBCoomGY


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I say "BOOCE- eh- feh- LAND- dra"

or "BOOCE" (like juice with a B)

https://www.howtopronounce.com/bucephalandra/


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

KayakJimW said:


> I say "BOOCE- eh- feh- LAND- dra"
> 
> or "BOOCE" (like juice with a B)
> 
> https://www.howtopronounce.com/bucephalandra/


How about bichir?


----------



## FishEggs (Mar 19, 2017)

Rachel O'Leary just recently did a video from the AGA about it.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s-PEbz_pOMQ
I like to say [ Boo KAHF fay ] for short.
I pronounce Bichir Polypterus


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

FishEggs said:


> Rachel O'Leary just recently did a video from the AGA about it.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s-PEbz_pOMQ
> I like to say [ Boo KAHF fay ] for short.
> I pronounce Bichir Polypterus



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9JOU9qHbF0


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> How about bichir?


I say "Beh- SHEER" but I've heard "biker"

beh- sheer sounds more elegant, haha


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

KayakJimW said:


> I say "Beh- SHEER" but I've heard "biker"
> 
> beh- sheer sounds more elegant, haha


Bich-er


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't think that alternate pronunciation is correct. I still think bu-ceph-a-landra is. Asked around some taxonomic people who definitely know stuff like this just to be sure and they said the same.

Also, bly-za.


----------



## f Majalis (Jan 6, 2017)

I usually pronounce it Bu-ceph-al-us, because my brain thinks the name of Alexander the Great's horse is somehow more important to remember than the name of a plant genus I actually come in contact with.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

BOO SAY FALL LANDRA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This is one that could never be solved if we look close enough!
This is a site that I go to at times like this but since there are eleven different forms of English as used in the US, I'm thinking we might never get full agreement?

How To Pronounce Bucephalandra


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> This is one that could never be solved if we look close enough!
> This is a site that I go to at times like this but since there are eleven different forms of English as used in the US, I'm thinking we might never get full agreement?
> 
> How To Pronounce Bucephalandra


That's a great link, and finally ends the debate for me. Thanks!


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> This is one that could never be solved if we look close enough!
> This is a site that I go to at times like this but since there are eleven different forms of English as used in the US, I'm thinking we might never get full agreement?
> 
> How To Pronounce Bucephalandra


:grin2: there were some funny ones for sure, especially the Japanese one. Still giggling about it.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Boose fa landra

edit:


PlantedRich said:


> This is one that could never be solved if we look close enough!
> This is a site that I go to at times like this but since there are eleven different forms of English as used in the US, I'm thinking we might never get full agreement?
> 
> How To Pronounce Bucephalandra


lol, the norwegian one is sooo heavy on the accent. Saying more or less "Buse på Landra", which is very similar to "Buse på Lande" which would translate to "Booger on the countryside".

Japanese ones made me giggle too. And what the heck is the 3rd Jap. one..."Biu shi pie tje lran dolares" I can't even :hihi:


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Malakian said:


> Boose fa landra
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


I think you're talking about the Korean one. Edit: it was the 3rd Japanese one lmao


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I say, and so do many in my local aquarium group:
BOOSE-FALL-ANDRA


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

sohankpatel said:


> I say, and so do many in my local aquarium group:
> BOOSE-FALL-ANDRA


I like that.


----------

